# Help with Boots own brand HPT, please



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Can anyone help me interpret a Boots own brand HPT? I particularly want to know what a negative result looks like.

The test is the one for testing up to 4 days early, but not the digital type. It has a round window that shows just a horizontal line if BFN (-), with horizontal and vertical lines if BFP (+). 

I tested this morning and after much scrutinizing I could convince myself I saw a feint ghost of a vertical line. I mean, it was so feint as to be almost imperceptible and I wondered if it might just be a mark made by the manufacturing process when they deposit the dye.

I’m sorry to ask you to drag up painful memories, but I’d like to know if anyone has looked very carefully at one of these tests and then received a BFN. It could help me accept what I assume to be a BFN and not keep clutching at wisps of hope. 

Thank you,
Dx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Testing a bit early hun.

Also - a photo might help


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, I know it's early, but I'm 7dp6dt, which I figure to be equivalent to 13dpo, or 1 day 'before period is due'. Also, I had spotting on days 8-9 which I'm hoping was implantation, which would mean I'm 5 days after implantation, so I would have expected an hCG of over 100.

I've just realised how ridiculously mathmatical I've been about this!

Anyway, I have a photo, but I don't know how to post it. Could you help with that?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I've added the photo. Click on it to see a bigger version 

Have you retested?

Tony
xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Updated with 2nd photo.

There is a very feint line there - but maybe retest tomorrow hun.

*hugs*
xxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you so much. At least I know someone else can see it!

I have a blood test on Friday, so I might  try to hold back on the testing until then.

Thanks again


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

can def see a second line in the first pic hun!  I got a very faint positive to start off with that slowly grew stronger so heres hoping the same for you!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm on my phone so can't see the pic but just wanted to wish u lots of luck!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks folks. I had my blood test this morning and it came out as a bfp. The level is not very high but we have about a 60% chance of the pregnancy  carrying on.

Thanks for the support.
Dx


----------

